# Flaming gorge



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

We went to Flaming Gorge over the weekend. We had a blast, we fished 150 yards off the boat ramp. Ice was still 15-18 inches thick and the fishing was awesome. We caught 13 Macs most were pups but we did ice a 15 lb mac that day. We were jigging with curlys lure tipped with just a small piece of chub meat as to not mess up the action of the lure. These lures are way cool and if anyone is interested in them you can purchase them at some Wal Marts I believe as well as there website http://www.curlyslures.com


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Killer report!!!!!!


----------



## TrophyHunter (Mar 23, 2008)

HAHAHA....... So I guess the old Curly does work ice fishing.  \
I have always used them on the soft water for bass and trout. It truely is the best lure to use at Stawberry Res.. Thanks for the Website, I have always got them from walmart but the Website has so many freaking colors. 


Happy Fishing!!!!!! 8)


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats cool to hear that you like to use the curlys as well. They worked like a champ ice fishing. When the ice melts these are awesome for jigging for the bigger macs around Linwood. Also they are the kokanee killer when trolled in front of a dodger.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

wow, all you guys must own curly stock or something! Or just sell them :shock:


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to mention that we fished Anvil Draw. Also I wished that I owned that company that would be a fun job to have, instead of working for the government


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

What color were you using for the macs. Sure seems like if you were trolling them behind a dodger, you get some line twist. Unless there were attached to a swivel.


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry for the delay.I was using red and silver,and blue and silver. If you are going to troll them behind a dodger you will want t omake sure you have a swivel on. This way you can easily switch colors as well. I am hoping that the ice is off soon up there.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

What a big difference a week can make, the Gorge is ice free now, all the way up to and past Anvil.
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I have heard the ice is off FG now!


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats awesome I am ready for gorge fishing this year. Is anyone fishing in the tournament there?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be up there that weekend but the guys boat I am going in did not want to be in the tourney...


----------

